# Interest Check: Warhammer Fantasy.



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Greetings my fellow roleplayers.

This is a quick post to see what people would be more interested in, as with the start of Tales of the Eighth Legion, my 40k roleplay. I’ve decided to start a fantasy one aswell as ive managed to get everything in my life pretty much sorted now with schedules so I wont be late in doing updates and such unless im ill or the dark gods decide to eat my computer or internet.

I think we can all agree that I don’t do good guy roleplays very well as im much more into the evil and darkside of fantasy and 40k given the armies that I decide to play: 6000 points of vampire counts, 3000 points of dark eldar and the newly reformed Angels of the Apocalypse (dark angels.).

So my question is, which of the following four ‘evil’ fantasy roleplays would you prefer to see me set up:

Dark Elves: The Crimson Tides.

Centered around the Karkaron Family of Dark Elves as they land their Black Ark off the coast of either the Empire, Badlands or Brettonian for some good old fashioned Dark Elf fun, and will have character options such as: Dreadlords, Sorcerers, Wych Elves, Beast Masters. Thanks goes to Deathbringer for the origination to the family name of course when he created his roleplay awhile ago called: Thirst For Vengeance as now Razyel has become head of the family and you will be playing his sons and daughters as you inevitably try to establish yourself as one of the main dominate powers within the household itself and set yourself up for eventual control should something unfortunate happen to your Father while in these far-away lands. 

Vampire Counts: The Crusade of Blood.

I know I did this roleplay once before and im sorry for letting it trickle off into nothing but after reviewing what I did with it I made quite a few complicated dice systems which I realized just wouldn’t work out. So with this reboot we will be following the Von Drakenblood family, yes purely the family so you will be one of either Mordred’s Sons / Grandsons or Elizabeth’s daughters / handmaidens. We join the Von Drakenblood’s after the battle of Silvermist Mines where Mordred and his family have gotten some revenge on the accursed dwarven lord: Ragnar Lodbrok and his clan who have fled back to their hold to regroup for another coming battle. The Von Drakenblood’s see no point in sieging a dwarven hold and so set off towards the badlands in search of raising in even bigger army and locating some powerful magical artifacts, but little do they no they aren’t the only ones with an interest in the badlands.

Warriors of Chaos: Games of the Deceiver.

In this roleplay we shall be following the mighty and bloody deeds of a Chaos Warband dedicated to the Lord of Change as they slaughter their way throughout the Northern wastes crushing the foolish followers of the other gods, before they make their way south into the lands of men such as Kislev and the Empire to bring ruin to the pathetic southern scum though the dwarves may have something to say about you making your way down through the worlds edge mountains aswell. This roleplay is just a good old fashioned bloody ‘hack and slash’ roleplay unless you would prefer it to be more along the lines of my original: A Road to Glory and Chaos roleplay where you are all attempting the almighty challenge of becoming daemon princes. But ill wait for your feed back on this.

Tomb Kings: Sands of Time.

Here we shall be following an as of yet unnamed dynasty of Tomb Princes led by their Father in an attempt to reclaim all their stolen artifacts which were pillaged from their tombs while they slumbered. While most of what they lost was stolen by the short-lived and still mortal humans of Bretonnia and the Empire, their ancient enemies the Vampire Counts have also stolen some relics of ancient power which they now use for their own nefarious means. But before the brothers can even set off with their father and lead their armies north they must first deal with a couple of ancient rivalries within the sands of Nekeraha that date back to before the time of Nagash as it is unwise to head off to face one foe before realizing you have another at your back poised to attack you when you are weak.


So let me know which of these you like the sound off and give your idea’s of what you might like to see in the roleplay of your choice and I will go from there. Thank you for your time my fellow Heretics. May Nagash and the Dark Gods smile upon you.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

if I had time I would like to do all of them. If I had to do one then it would be warrior of chaos as who does not like evil Vikings.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im going to leave this open another week before i look at the final results and start work on making the recruitment thread. So please carry on voting!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Would really like to see the Dark Elven one. Though it does have the least votes, tied with the Tomb Kings one, so yeah sad face.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I have chosen the Crusade of Blood, but in reality I'd be happy playing any of them, although the Warriors one would probably be at the bottom of my list ...

I feel that the Tomb Kings one could be an interesting direction, as could a 'proper' DE one - there's one on another forum I frequent, but it's not quite as serious as I assume Revan's will be. Crusade of Blood will be good for the simple fact I love vampires. Warriors just seem ... 'Meh' to me?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Before anyone tries to disagree with me these are my opinions so don't rage if they conflict with yours cause one probably will.

Dark elves=dark elves are cool but too perverted for me.

Tomb kings=I can't really see how a tomb kings rp would work but an interesting idea.

Chaos="we follow the great changer" quote 1 of my chaos lords.

Vampies=I would like it more if it weren't the drakenbloods, I don't know why I just don't like playing as famous groups.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

son of azurman said:


> Before anyone tries to disagree with me these are my opinions so don't rage if they conflict with yours cause one probably will.
> 
> Dark elves=dark elves are cool but too perverted for me.
> 
> ...



The Vondrakenbloods are my own army for table top, they arent a 'famous' bloodline they are merely a mix of 'descendants' from the Blood Dragon and Lahmian line. Also SoA you still need to post in Tales of the Eighth legion. think you can manage it for tomorrow? i havent updated yet as ive been waiting for you and my right hand is still healing from where it got pretty cut up at work a few days ago.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

The blood god thanks you for your accident and I'm working on it now but auto correct on the ipad keeps swapping out half my post and I don't know how to turn it off


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Poll will be finishing at the end of the day, if it is still a draw then i will be doing a heads/tails for Crusade of Blood and Games of the Deceiver to see which one will have a full recruitment thread posted up by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

If its tie then go for whichever you prefer, if that's a tie still then which ever will be less stressful for you to wright.

Also if it is chaos then your idea of making it a sort of competition sounds good but maybe make it after certain feats we can get gifts from the great changer and if we get too many we become a spawn.


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

I always wanted a story about a warband of Norse rampaging into the south


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

At a vote of 9 to 8. Vampire Counts: The Crusade of Blood wins the poll. Voting is now closed. After i update Tales of the Eighth Legion today i shall get started on the recruitment thread and with some luck and little interuptions it may even be up tonight. Thank you all for your time and i hope you enjoy Crusade of Blood should you join it. Any questions on the forth coming roleplay then feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Well that's a surprise twist at the end of the poll, not that I can say I'm unhappy ...


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Ill be doing some reading up on vampire counts in preparation, my knowledge of vamps is that in movies female ones are nice.and I don't mean personality.


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

There are normal vampires (not Vampire Lords) featured in Mordheim.


----------

